# Any computer geeks out there in PB land?



## blhowes (Jul 29, 2006)

I've got a question for any computer geeks, or computer geeks in training, out there.

I'm using Windows XP, and every time the computer boots up, MS Money and several other programs start automatically. What do I need to do to prevent them from starting?

[Edited on 7-29-2006 by blhowes]


----------



## Swampguy (Jul 29, 2006)

Run "msconfig" go to startup and uncheck what you don't want to start up


----------



## JohnV (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blhowes_
> I've got a question for any computer geeks, or computer geeks in training, out there.
> 
> I'm using Windows XP, and every time the computer boots up, MS Money and several other programs start automatically. What do I need to do to prevent them from starting?



The first answer is: Don't start up your computer. That will work. 

However, that's the extent of my geekiness. I hope I've helped, Bob. 



[Edited on 7-29-2006 by JohnV]


----------



## polemic_turtle (Jul 29, 2006)

A possible solution might be opening the start menu and going to the category of "startup". If your programs which start up are in there, just delete them from that folder and they'll be gone from your startup.


----------



## blhowes (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Swampguy_
> Run "msconfig" go to startup and uncheck what you don't want to start up


Tim,
Thanks. That did the trick. 

Wow! Are ALL those programs launched whenever I boot the computer?


----------



## blhowes (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JohnV_
> The first answer is: Don't start up your computer. That will work.


Now I feel kinda silly.  Why didn't I think of that!



> _Originally posted by JohnV_
> However, that's the extent of my geekiness. I hope I've helped, Bob.


You've helped more (or less) than you'll ever know.


----------



## blhowes (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by polemic_turtle_
> A possible solution might be opening the start menu and going to the category of "startup". If your programs which start up are in there, just delete them from that folder and they'll be gone from your startup.


Tyler,
Thanks. How DO you geeks find all these things, anyway?


----------



## JohnV (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blhowes_
> How DO you geeks find all these things, anyway?



Bob:

I confess that my methodology does pose quite a problem in that area.


----------



## Swampguy (Jul 29, 2006)

The only things you need to start up in my opinion, are your virus protection and firewall.


----------



## Puritanhead (Jul 29, 2006)

Simple.

Bob,

Click _Start_
Click _Program Files_
Scroll through the Folders, and locate the _Startup_ folder.
Typically, most offending start-up programs are located there.
You simply right-click the offending programs, and delete them.
Bear in mind, it is not deleting or uninstalling the program but simply removing them from start-up.

This is the first-step. Try this first, and report back and let us know if it works after a cold reboot. If there are programs still loading we can troubleshoot from there.


----------



## blhowes (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Swampguy_
> The only things you need to start up in my opinion, are your virus protection and firewall.


If I were so inclined, is there any way to find out what a particular program from the list does - what its function is? They're running, who knows what they're doing, and using memory.


----------



## jaybird0827 (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blhowes_
> ... How DO you geeks find all these things, anyway?



 Some of us are midrange or mainframe geeks. In my case, I got my son to teach me how to handle the PC stuff.


----------



## blhowes (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Puritanhead_
> Simple.
> 
> Bob,
> ...



Ever striving to reach geek status, or at least honorable mention, I tried this:

I went back into msconfig and reselected MS Money. I rebooted and MS Money loaded, but it isn't listed in the Start > Programs > Startup folder.

Question for senior-level geeks (or geekesses):

Why isn't MS Money, which loaded when I started up the computer, one of the programs listed in the Startup folder?

[Edited on 7-29-2006 by blhowes]


----------



## taylonr (Jul 29, 2006)

Not every program that runs at startup is in that folder. There are lots of services that run in the background that run at startup (like an agent to update realplayer.) These are controlled by the registry. Msconfig goes through the registry keys to determine what is actually supposed to run.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by taylonr_
> Not every program that runs at startup is in that folder. There are lots of services that run in the background that run at startup (like an agent to update realplayer.) These are controlled by the registry. Msconfig goes through the registry keys to determine what is actually supposed to run.


True.

I usually will look for the process name in XP and see what is running and do a registry search for the entry. There's a registry entry for startup programs that are loaded by the registry and I prefer to remove those startup items from there in lieu of using MSCONFIG.

But then again I'm a power user.

Bob: How do I know so much geeky stuff? Years of tinkering and a ruthless obsession to make my computer work right.


----------



## blhowes (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SemperFideles_
> But then again I'm a power user.
> 
> Bob: How do I know so much geeky stuff? Years of tinkering and a ruthless obsession to make my computer work right.


A power user? Sounds like you're a *G*eek, not a geek.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jul 30, 2006)

Oh yeah. But I'm a Marine so it's OK.

At NPS Monterey, the Marines in the EE curriculum thought about buying pocket protectors. I looked into having custom pocket protectors that read:

"You can't spell geek without EE"

But it was too expensive.

Being a C4 expert comes in handy in my profession actually. My friend, Mark, is the G-1 (in charge of Admin) on the General Staff. I'm the G-6 (All Comm and Computer stuff).

He was remarking today how frustrating it is dealing with certain people.

I noted that _everybody_ has an opinion on admin stuff because that's part and parcel of being a Marine. Very few, however, know anything about the details of what I do. Honestly, more than a few bosses give me free rein because they have no idea how to give direction otherwise.

But I have to keep Comm up...

And that's hard.

But when we're not in the field and the boss isn't breathing down your neck because his VTC just took a hit, it's a pretty cool gig.


----------



## rmwilliamsjr (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by taylonr_
> Not every program that runs at startup is in that folder. There are lots of services that run in the background that run at startup (like an agent to update realplayer.) These are controlled by the registry. Msconfig goes through the registry keys to determine what is actually supposed to run.




There is a difference between the two types of startup.
windows calls them services, unix terms them daemons/demons
they are background tasks. started and usually waiting for a signal to communicate with the user.
here is the best article and links list i could find in 10 minutes of google searching.

http://vlaurie.com/computers2/Articles/startup.htm

the best solution?
run debian linux.


----------



## blhowes (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SemperFideles_
> At NPS Monterey, the Marines in the EE curriculum thought about buying pocket protectors. I looked into having custom pocket protectors that read:
> 
> "You can't spell geek without EE"
> ...






> _Originally posted by SemperFideles_
> Very few, however, know anything about the details of what I do. Honestly, more than a few bosses give me free rein because they have no idea how to give direction otherwise.


Alright, Lt. Col , I want you to...um...do what you do...um...to whatever you do it to...um...however you do it...AND THAT'S AN ORDER!

[Edited on 7-30-2006 by blhowes]


----------



## Puritanhead (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by taylonr_
> Not every program that runs at startup is in that folder. There are lots of services that run in the background that run at startup (like an agent to update realplayer.) These are controlled by the registry. Msconfig goes through the registry keys to determine what is actually supposed to run.


 I knew that, but it is always that first place you should try.


----------

